# Moving to Dubai in three weeks



## Irishlad (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, im 24 irish lad and im moving to Dubai in three weeks really looking forward to taking the chance and getting there but nrevous about meeting people as im going over on my own. 

Just wondering about football teams are there many to join etc and how easy is it to meet people?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm moving around the same time as well (mid-Oct). But too busy with work at the moment to even think about it. No doubt i'll get last minute panics after my last day and actually have time to think what i'm about to do  

From all impressions i get from the forum, meeting people is pretty easy since most everyone is in the same situation living away from home. Just have to make the effort and get out there.


----------



## Irishlad (Sep 23, 2008)

I get the same indication aswell, im ran off my feet myself with work and havent had time to do anything, im sure it will all come together though. 

What industry do you in work?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Irishlad said:


> I get the same indication aswell, im ran off my feet myself with work and havent had time to do anything, im sure it will all come together though.
> 
> What industry do you in work?


I'm in civil engineering.
I've timed my leaving to coincide with reaching a significant milestone on my current project, so i can leave and walk away nicely (and right into the next frying pan )


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Irishlad said:


> Hey, im 24 irish lad and im moving to Dubai in three weeks really looking forward to taking the chance and getting there but nrevous about meeting people as im going over on my own.
> 
> Just wondering about football teams are there many to join etc and how easy is it to meet people?


Hey I.L. - I'm movin' over from Dublin in 4weeks. I was over on a scouting mission in August and I met a good few people, so I dont think it will be too hard.
Dubai doesn't seem to be any different to anywhere else in that regard but I think you have got to make the effort to get involved. Sport is a great way of meeting people and those that I met said their after work sessions were always a good ice breaker. Obviously the forum meet & greets are popular too.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## LeeWT (Sep 19, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Hey I.L. - I'm movin' over from Dublin in 4weeks. I was over on a scouting mission in August and I met a good few people, so I dont think it will be too hard.
> Dubai doesn't seem to be any different to anywhere else in that regard but I think you have got to make the effort to get involved. Sport is a great way of meeting people and those that I met said their after work sessions were always a good ice breaker. Obviously the forum meet & greets are popular too.
> 
> Good luck with the move.


hi just wondering how the other irish/dubs have found the heat? we're hoping to move in dec/jan but i'm sooo nervous of the hot summers!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

LeeWT said:


> hi just wondering how the other irish/dubs have found the heat? we're hoping to move in dec/jan but i'm sooo nervous of the hot summers!


Howaye LeeWT,
It was in the 40's when I was there in Aug and to be honest I wouldn't fancy swingin' a pick in that heat!
By and large I found it ok because everywhere has air con.
I will be working in construction so I visited one of the company's sites and it was seriously hot - the lads on site were wet thru' so I'm sure it takes its toll on the body. That said the site offices were all air conditioned.
If you are thinking of going over in Dec / Jan, then you will have some chance to acclimitase but be prepared for June - Sept.


----------



## LeeWT (Sep 19, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Howaye LeeWT,
> It was in the 40's when I was there in Aug and to be honest I wouldn't fancy swingin' a pick in that heat!
> By and large I found it ok because everywhere has air con.
> I will be working in construction so I visited one of the company's sites and it was seriously hot - the lads on site were wet thru' so I'm sure it takes its toll on the body. That said the site offices were all air conditioned.
> If you are thinking of going over in Dec / Jan, then you will have some chance to acclimitase but be prepared for June - Sept.


Story G!

Well being a laydee myself I have no intention of swinging anything other than a credit card in the malls but I defo dont envy you lads out on site. I'm embarressed to say I struggle in Spain in September never mind Dubai and am worried how our little one will cope.

One of the experts on here said treat it like the cold and rain in Ireland, we spend months rushing from heating to heating, this will be running from air con to air con.

would love to hear how you get one and how you find the accom/commuting once you get there!

best of luck!

lee


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

LeeWT said:


> Story G!
> 
> Well being a laydee myself I have no intention of swinging anything other than a credit card in the malls but I defo dont envy you lads out on site. I'm embarressed to say I struggle in Spain in September never mind Dubai and am worried how our little one will cope.
> 
> ...


I have no intention of swinging pick or any other type of swinging!
Only kidding, I'll let ye know how it goes.


----------



## giants (Sep 23, 2008)

Shinjuku,

I'm also a civil engineer and am seriously considering moving from the US to Dubai in the new year. Is it true that there are plenty of jobs out there for our line of work now? I'm considering going with my company, but for the right price, who knows, I wouldn't mind going with another company


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

giants said:


> Shinjuku,
> 
> I'm also a civil engineer and am seriously considering moving from the US to Dubai in the new year. Is it true that there are plenty of jobs out there for our line of work now? I'm considering going with my company, but for the right price, who knows, I wouldn't mind going with another company


In general...yes. There is quite a strong demand for civil engineers, both on the technical and managerial side. Companies are looking for experienced engineers in particular, and needless to say the more experience you have the greater chance of securing a better offer.
Also if you can offer a specialised skill, companies are quite willing to create a role for you that was not previously identified.

Just bear in mind is that Dubai is not seen as a hardship posting anymore, so offers are more "competitve" rather than "attractive".


----------

